# Essex??



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

Any meets in essex,uk?


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

i keep looking myself for meets in essex, perhaps if enough people from essex saw this they might want to add too 

so, anyone else ?


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm up for it


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

@ infidel, Just checked and Chelmsford is bang in the middle between me and you.

@ Danman, where are you mate ?.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

well, 3 is a start ! 

anyone else look at these topics ???


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

South woodham


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Your round the corner to me, Mayland.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

ok , so lets keep this going, any more takers ? ?


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm Cambridge but a blast down to Chelmsford could be done..so that's 4 :roll:


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

Westy-TT180 said:


> I'm Cambridge but a blast down to Chelmsford could be done..so that's 4 :roll:


 Lol


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Danman87 said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Cambridge but a blast down to Chelmsford could be done..so that's 4 :roll:
> ...


Did you get my PM Dan.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

ok, so we need at least TEN cars to make it a good one, if we can gather that many people to go then we can add names and set a date !


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

infidel.uk said:


> ok, so we need at least TEN cars to make it a good one, if we can gather that many people to go then we can add names and set a date !


Sounds good to me.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

ok so 6 more punters.....come on essex boys ! lets ave it.....


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

ok, so no movement ? thats ok, i have arranged something in late august in chingford for me and some audio friends, anyone is welcome to come along and have a look at what we do, plus ill be there in the tt, so if anyones keen to learn more about this, inbox me or ask here on this topic !


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

infidel.uk said:


> ok, so no movement ? thats ok, i have arranged something in late august in chingford for me and some audio friends, anyone is welcome to come along and have a look at what we do, plus ill be there in the tt, so if anyones keen to learn more about this, inbox me or ask here on this topic !


Seems the "Essex Boys" are busy in the Range Rover, with shotguns or Dagenham dustbins... (sorry)

No more takers for a meet, nevermind!

I'll take a blast down to Chingford, let me know a date, late August should be good, so should the weather...


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone else up for this, there must be a few more, i see loads of TT's round my manor.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

This is happening next saturday evening, looks to be a decent meet, providing that the weather is ok i'm going just need to persuade my M car driving pals to make the trip  
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUl2QExj6yC ... nkt_london


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ah shit, I'm not about next Saturday night, I've got other plans 

Let me know when another one is happening and how this meet went?!


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> This is happening next saturday evening, looks to be a decent meet, providing that the weather is ok i'm going just need to persuade my M car driving pals to make the trip
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUl2QExj6yC ... nkt_london


I'll see if her in doors has planned anything, If she aint then I'll pop down, Hope to see you there Delta  .


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's a struggle finding decent meets locally so need to travel to keep the cabin fever at bay :lol: , used to go to piston head meets but they are no more, i have a orange PH smiley in a side window


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> It's a struggle finding decent meets locally so need to travel to keep the cabin fever at bay :lol: , used to go to piston head meets but they are no more, i have a orange PH smiley in a side window


If I can make it I'll look out for your PH smiley Delta  .

I've got a TT forum sticker at the top of the window screen drivers side.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm in Sawbridgeworth which is close enough for an Essex meet if you end up doing one.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I am from Essex too
There is a diner on the a12 just north of chelmsford and will be looking to do a Sunday morning breakfast / brunch meet soon
They will even provide a photographer to take some decant shots of the cars

Feel free to add if interested

Wig


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Let me know when you sort it and I'll pop along. Couldn't make the Dartford meet Saturday evening due to family stuff.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Wiggles01 said:


> I am from Essex too
> There is a diner on the a12 just north of chelmsford and will be looking to do a Sunday morning breakfast / brunch meet soon
> They will even provide a photographer to take some decant shots of the cars
> 
> ...


Maybe start a new thread once you have it arranged - I'd be interested in going.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Westy-TT180 said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> > ok, so no movement ? thats ok, i have arranged something in late august in chingford for me and some audio friends, anyone is welcome to come along and have a look at what we do, plus ill be there in the tt, so if anyones keen to learn more about this, inbox me or ask here on this topic !
> ...


sunday 20th buddy, ill pop up the location soon, but looking again at this thread there seems to be some motion now so im up for anything in essex as well .

up for it wig....


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sunday 20th August...I'm in!

Let's organise times n location..


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

here you go buddy.

Location
Bury Road
Chingford
London
E4 7QJ

Time 10/11 am onwards.

The large car park just past the cafe and opposite the golf course.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...3cc38739ff712255!8m2!3d51.6395156!4d0.0119446


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Essex,

I have just come across this thread  please please please let me come to the meet on the 20th of August!! Want to meet people!

Even if I am coming from Ealing - London would be a nice drive for me!

Cheers all,
Apple


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

wiggles 01. Any more on the A12 meet mate.


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

infidel.uk said:


> here you go buddy.
> 
> Location
> Bury Road
> ...


See you there... 8)


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi
I am the rep for Essex....I have been very busy with new work commitments for all of this year so far, I tried to arrange a meeting in March but one member couldn't make it due to going in for an operation last minute and the only other two people who are regulars decided to wait until the first gentleman was better...we finally met up last night....but the other 2 were missing due to holidays. I have found that people ask where there is an Essex meeting so I post one up with these people saying they will be there....before cancelling on the night or just not turning up....as you can imagine, this is very disheartening and I have just stopped advertising meetings on here. We do have a FB group (Audi TT Essex/Herts Posse). Now I have finished training for the new job, I am willing to hold more meetings and arrange a run out (I am useless at thinking of where to go though lol!)...I am currently thinking of a ride on Sunday 3rd September....somewhere....I'm up for meeting in Chingford on 20th August if that's ok?

Sue.


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Sue,

Must be difficult in your position hoping for people to turn up and ensure a worthwhile trip. I didn't know anything about that meet, I would happily meet up at your meets all I would need is a postcode, date and time. I hope to see you at the august 20th meet.

*3rd of September* About the only weekend I'm busy from now till Christmas XD

If there is any other way you would prefer to organise a meet let me know  so I dont miss out on all the fun!!

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Been away from here a while but willing to attend meets again when there is one!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I can do September - based in east Herts so happy to go out to Essex way.


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

The meet on the 20th still happening?

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## Scott TTS (Jul 29, 2017)

another essex boy here, would be up for a local meet when there is one near by


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Scott TTS said:


> another essex boy here, would be up for a local meet when there is one near by


DId you get the details for the meet on Sunday (20/08/17)?
Haven't heard anything for a while but going to go anyways XD

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## Scott TTS (Jul 29, 2017)

Cee Apple said:


> Scott TTS said:
> 
> 
> > another essex boy here, would be up for a local meet when there is one near by
> ...


no i am to new here to be involved :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

You should come then there might be another car there 

Up to you details are in the comments above


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

guys really sorry for forgetting this, im not going now because a couple of the guys i wanted to speak to/ see are not going either. :x


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

infidel.uk said:


> guys really sorry for forgetting this, im not going now because a couple of the guys i wanted to speak to/ see are not going either. :x


Do you know if anyone is going?

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe we should keep an eye out for the next meet in Wickford - if a few of us go it should be pretty good.


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

ProjectMick said:


> Maybe we should keep an eye out for the next meet in Wickford - if a few of us go it should be pretty good.


Yes that sounds good if you hear anything can you make an Event thread?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Susicab seems to organise it so once she posts up the next one we can stick our names down.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

I'll be up for a Wickford meet.


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

I've posted a meet for Thursday 14th September from 19.30 at the Dick Turpin Wickford SS12 9HZ
Sue


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

I've posted a meet for Thursday 12th October from 19.30 at the Dick Turpin Wickford SS12 9HZ

Sue


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

How many peope are turning up to these meets at dick turpin?? Im tryin talk the gf into goin (as its her tt) but shes worried theres mostly gonna b men there and she will b bored, lol


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

It's only down to myself and hubby plus Mick & Lyn in their TT that are turning up, might improve in the summer months

Sue


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ill have a word with her and try and talk her into it lol


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't forget if you turn up you will probably only find two TT's at the meeting, our third long term member has now gone over to BMW.

Sue


----------

